# Chantry House, Wakefield



## Canonite (Mar 26, 2009)

Big huge office complex due for demolition at some point. The whole area has been sealed off now and the car park beneath has been boarded up. I've heard whispers of squatters in the building on the top floor but dont know. 
As it goes offices are a bit shit, bland and boring but if they're your thing this whole block is massive.

Just a few cam phone pics as i was passing it at the time.


----------



## big grea (Mar 27, 2009)

would be nice to get chance to photograph it before it come's down


----------



## Derek (Mar 27, 2009)

URBEX wise office blocks are bland and fairly uninteresting, seen one suspended ceiling you've seen them all, although the "because it's there" motivation is still valid of course. But as magical abandoned places, they don't often rate very high really unless they're full of 1970's computers or you have a thing about metal filing cabinets.

But as a place to have a rave party they can't be beat. Er, so I've been told...

Derek


----------



## Canonite (Mar 30, 2009)

Derek said:


> URBEX wise office blocks are bland and fairly uninteresting, seen one suspended ceiling you've seen them all, although the "because it's there" motivation is still valid of course. But as magical abandoned places, they don't often rate very high really unless they're full of 1970's computers or you have a thing about metal filing cabinets.
> 
> But as a place to have a rave party they can't be beat. Er, so I've been told...
> 
> Derek



So uninteresting there's an entire forum dedicated to their exploration. Its not something i'd usually go for, i prefer decay, neglect, rot and ruin.

Unofficial rave parties are sooo 90s.


----------

